# Thyroid medication



## Swinea (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay before I tell you this please note I am not a medical professional and I do not recommend this without consulting your doctor.

I have been battling dp/dr for quite sonetime. I know the daily pain and suffering you guys go through. I went to my doctor tthe other day and she diagnosed me with depression. I was given wellbutrin and a thyroid blood test. The blood test came back low t3, so I am medically hypothyroid, although I truley have low t3 syndtome. So I was perscribed 25mg of cytomel(liothyronine). After the 2nd dose I felt great. My depression was gone. My mind was clear, it was a miracle. I recommend you talk to your dr about this.

Tl;dr
I am depressed with dpdr and found out my thyroid t3 levels are low. I take cytomel and it immediately helped my dpdr. Get your thyroid checked


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Thyroid is something every dr shoud check with complaints of depression, and before giving anti depressants. Always a good idea to check. I do also know having a low test or two doesn't mean you hve a long term thyroid condition, I was on a thyroid med for a little while years ago, but haven't had any abnormal tests in years. So get it checked, but don't get your hopes up too high


----------



## Swinea (Aug 14, 2012)

Yea I believe I have low t3 syndrome due to chronic stress and under eating because of it. Every other test was normal.


----------

